# Amplificador 12v TDA7294+SMPS+FiltroPasaGraves



## nicolasxd (Feb 28, 2012)

Buenos dias amigos del foro..
Ase un tiempo encontre en una pagina de russia un PCB con el amplificador tda 7294 o 7293 que incorporado trae un filtro pasa bajos regulable y una etapa smps que elva el voltaje de 12 a 30v.

Todabia no lo logro comprender del todo...
La ferrita gracias a una foto me di cuenta como y en que posicion va, pero la entrada de alimentacion a la fuente y luego al amplificador donde esta ?

Alguien que me ayude, creo que no termino de comprender esto, alguno de ustedes que tenga experiencia mas que yo quiza lo saque a primera vista,,

Tengo esperiencia en armado de circuitos electronicos, en mas, actualmente tengo funcionando una etapa para la pc que hice yo con un integrado de estos alimentado con 24vac a 7 amperios y funciona de maravillas!

Dejo todos los datos fotos, y pagina de donde lo saque para ayudar.

La pagina de donde saque esta informacion es:

http://electronics-diy.com/100w-car-subwoofer-amplifier.php

y 

http://320volt.com/en/tda7294-bass-araba-anfisi-tl494-smps-besleme/


----------



## zopilote (Feb 28, 2012)

Es la clasica, uno toma un transformador de ferrita de alguna fuente ATX y sin desarmarla solo haciendo la identificacion de sus pines (consultar modificacion de una fuente ATX), y solo utilizando la parte del secundario, se logra tener dos bobinados (eso se aprecia en la foto). Eso para los que no se atreven a bobinar uno mismo, porque Mnicolau tiene buenos post que creo que ban por la tercera version y con varios adeptos a fuentes DC-DC.


----------



## nicolasxd (Feb 28, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Es la clasica, uno toma un transformador de ferrita de alguna fuente ATX y sin desarmarla solo haciendo la identificacion de sus pines (consultar modificacion de una fuente ATX), y solo utilizando la parte del secundario, se logra tener dos bobinados (eso se aprecia en la foto). Eso para los que no se atreven a bobinar uno mismo, porque Mnicolau tiene buenos post que creo que ban por la tercera version y con varios adeptos a fuentes DC-DC.



y la ferrita con cuantos pines y donde va conectada ???
porque mi ferrita tiene dos pines de un lado, y del otro tiene 6 pines y por arriva sale un cobre que nose que funcion cumple, el tema es que no entra perfectamente ahi ..
asique lo que precisaba saber es en que posicion va la ferrita, y como paso el voltage de la etapa elevadora al amplificador, porque mirando alado del capasitor de 4700uf tengo 5 perforaciones donde dos son + y - de entrada de la bateria, solo me quedarian 3 orificion para la ferrita ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2012)

Herví en agua un transformador de PC , desarmalo sin romperlo y fijate que arriba del dibujo del transformador están los datos  ---> tda7294 Esquema.pdf 

Saludos !


----------



## nicolasxd (Feb 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Herví en agua un transformador de PC , desarmalo sin romperlo y fijate que arriba del dibujo del transformador están los datos  ---> tda7294 Esquema.pdf
> 
> Saludos !



Claro, pero eso es para hacerlo manualmente si es que tenes vos un nucleo bacio para realizar el bobinado, sino podes usar el nucleo de ferrita de una simple fuente atx, eso dice en la pagina del autor, fijate, esta escrito en ingles, pero con el traductor se logra traducir..
El tema es como va el conexionado de la ferrita y como se conecta del elevador al amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/143854/

Post 45 

Saludos !


----------



## nicolasxd (Feb 28, 2012)

claro, el tema es como va conectado este, alguien lo logra comprender ?


----------



## zopilote (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya te enviaron al post sobre modificacion de pc, si aun no puedes comprenderlo, solo tendras que deshebrar de tu transformador esos seis alambres (la cola) y separarlos y de alli identificar las bobinas. Hecho eso ya puedes separar en dos bobinados.
 Y por el hecho que la placa no esta preparada para ensartar en ella tu transformador de ocho pines, no tienes que utilizar los a.b y c, sino los restantes. Luego los tendras que cablear hacia la placa.
 Aqui en el foro se espera que los integrantes aporten, si logras terminarlo , deja tus impresiones.


----------



## vaco_802808 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola a todos se ve muy interesante este proyecto pues voy a armarlo pero lo mas practico es desarmar un nucleo de ferrita de pc y luego armas los primarios y secundarios y asunto arreglado sobre el transformador, esta fuente se ve interesante incluso lo podria utilizar para otros amplificadores si aumentamos mosfet s, nucleo y calibre del alambre esmaltado.

alguien interpreta con claridad el numero de vueltas del transformador en el diagrama?? haganme conocer, yo he armado amplificadores con este tipo de fuentes, pero con otro IC oscilador el SG3525, que ya no lo encuentro en las tiendas de mi ecuador, y pienso en lo posterior remplazar toda la  fuente con esta fuente con este IC común 494.


----------



## vaco_802808 (Abr 1, 2012)

estoy por armar esta pequeña fuente amplificador a ver si funciona yo lohe diseñado con el proteus si a alguien le interesa aviseme y lo subo el pdf, a mi me gusta diseñar en proteus ares.


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 2, 2012)

esta fuente la la tengo funcionando.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 6, 2012)

hola amigos decidi empezar a armar este proyecto . pero con el tema del bobinado ando bastante pedido ya que no tengo idea de bobinados. les adjunto una foto de una fuente de pc que tengo marcado el trafo que supuestamente dice que lleva.. seria ese el que lleva? gracias desde ya


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 7, 2012)

no es dificil el armado de este transformador para desarmarlo el rtransformador se necesita hervir el transformador por unos 20 min. y luego se desarma con paciencia sin romper el nucleo ya que es muy delicado este nucleo de ferrita.
yo estoy utilizando este transformador EI33 y tengo +-32V. y me esta funcionando sin ningun problema.
la bobina lo realice de la siguiente manera:

PRIMARIO: 2 bobinas de 4 vueltas
SECUNDARIO: 2 bobinas de 12 vueltas cada una.

 el primario con 3 alambres en paralelo creo que era del No 22.
El secundario con 2 alambres en paralelo No 18.

y me ha funcionado a la primera.

Lo unico que no me ha gustado es el filtro pasabajos, no responde como me gustaría. pero ya la tengo armado , funcionado todo.

posterior pienso remplazarle el filtro pasabajos. por otro diagrama, otra cosa mas es que me aprece que el integrado TDA7294, me aprece que calienta demasiado o sera oso normal, el resto todo bien la fuente muy estable, no da ningún problema.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 7, 2012)

gracias por la ayuda vaco. esto del trafo me tiene bastante loco.... osea que el bobinado que tiene de fabrica tengo que sacarlo y bobinarlo de vuelta ?


----------



## djwash (Jun 8, 2012)

iamkbra dijo:


> gracias por la ayuda vaco. esto del trafo me tiene bastante loco.... osea que el bobinado que tiene de fabrica tengo que sacarlo y bobinarlo de vuelta ?



Es lo mejor, ya que no todos los transformadores de ATX son bobinados de la misma forma.

En cuanto al nucleo, te deberia servir casi cualquiera que encuentres en fuentes ATX.

Saludos.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 8, 2012)

vaco_802808 dijo:


> PRIMARIO: 2 bobinas de 4 vueltas
> SECUNDARIO: 2 bobinas de 12 vueltas cada una.
> 
> el primario con 3 alambres en paralelo creo que era del No 22.
> ...



vaco podrias especificarme mas de esa bobina . desde que pin del trajo arranca hasta cual llega cada bobina. tene en cuenta que no tengo ideas de bobinados... muchas gracias


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 8, 2012)

vaco_802808 dijo:


> no es dificil el armado de este transformador para desarmarlo el rtransformador se necesita hervir el transformador por unos 20 min. y luego se desarma con paciencia sin romper el nucleo ya que es muy delicado este nucleo de ferrita.
> yo estoy utilizando este transformador EI33 y tengo +-32V. y me esta funcionando sin ningun problema.
> la bobina lo realice de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ...


Gracias por comentar tus resultados ; sera de mucha utilidad para este foro


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 9, 2012)

los diodos fr302 en la fuente por cuales podrian ser reemplazados? muchas gracias


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 11, 2012)

El detalle de las bobinas yo lo subo en estos dias, lo de los diodos FR302, puedes utilizar cualquier diodo pero de alta velocidad, minimo de 3 Amp.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 11, 2012)

Gracias vaco. espero tu aporte sobre el bobinado .los capacitores de 1000uf serian de 50v? y los demas pequeños de 35?  
ademas los 18 y 22 es en medida AWG? porque me parece raro que el secundario sea de menor area el alambre


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 11, 2012)

Aqui esta el detalle del bobinado espero que entiendan y disculpen la calidad del dibujo, es q lo realice al paso.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 11, 2012)

Perfecto vaco. las medidas de los alambbres seria 22AWG para el primario y 18AWG para el secundario ?


----------



## saul tomala (Jun 11, 2012)

hola... que tal... amigos.. estoy en el proyecto... pero segun lei al ariculo de http://electronics-diy.com/100w-car-...-amplifier.php
los conmutadores pueden dar hasta 300w... con un disipador apropiado.. ahora,, sera que podemos hacer la circuiteria del tda7294 en modo puente y asi aprovechar casi 150w en mono??? seria interesante no creen??


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pues si Saul se podria pero, abria que aumentar por lo menos 4 mosfets, aumetnar el nucleo del transformador, el alambre, y los diodos rectificadores unos de por lo menos 8 Amp. TO220.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 12, 2012)

vaco_802808 dijo:


> Aqui esta el detalle del bobinado espero que entiendan y disculpen la calidad del dibujo, es q lo realice al paso.




vaco . las medidas de los alambres son en AWG ? espero tu respuesta


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 12, 2012)

si el diametro de los alambres en en awg


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 13, 2012)

y cuando te refieres de alambres en paralelo serian los alambres trenzados mas o menos de esta forma ? http://www.dentalvargas.com/site/co...ge/product/Alambre_Trenzado_4dd15982b685a.jpg


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pues en el transformador original de las fuentes atx internamente las bobinas no estan trensadas. solo estan en paralelo, funciona de las dos maneras sin ningun problema.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 13, 2012)

ah perfecto vaco. muchas gracias por tu ayuda . mañana comenzare con el agujereado del pcb


----------



## leandroobrador (Jul 21, 2012)

alguien pudo hacer funcionar este circuito? esta muy bueno..


----------



## vaco_802808 (Jul 22, 2012)

Este circuito es funcional lo tengo retumbando el bajo en mi auto


----------



## leandroobrador (Jul 22, 2012)

que bueno escuchar eso.. lo quiero para tirar 2 parlantes de 8 ohm que los pongo en paralelo para formar 4 ohm, y obtener un poco mas de sonido.. por ahi creo que se me va a complicar un poco con el tema del trafo.. pero despues lo otro ya lo he fabricado.. ustedes que parlantes tienen para este proyecto?


----------



## vaco_802808 (Ago 6, 2012)

@leandroobrador yo lo tengo funcionando con el parlante de 8 ohm y calienta bastante, en 4 ohm debe calentar el doble, necesitas instalar un buen ventilador o 2.


----------



## saul tomala (Ago 9, 2012)

mmm... disculpen.. cual fue el mejor metodo de usar el transformador?? osea.. sale mejor.. hacerlo o usar el de la fuente atx?? gracias.. salu2 desde ecuador


----------



## vaco_802808 (Sep 23, 2012)

Para mi el mejor metodo fue hacerlo, porque realmente queda aislado el primario del secundario, ya que si usas el de la fuente atx te puede funcionar, pero talvez te genere algun ruido si en algo metes la mano mal.


----------



## aider melendez (Dic 16, 2012)

Hola amigos me agrada esta fuente por su sencilles, que potencia genera fuente, supera los 100w ? sera que la puedo utilizar en otro proyecto como en el UCD


----------



## djwash (Dic 17, 2012)

aider melendez dijo:


> Hola amigos me agrada esta fuente por su sencilles, que potencia genera fuente, supera los 100w ? sera que la puedo utilizar en otro proyecto como en el UCD



Te vas a quedar corto en potencia para un UCD, necesitas una fuente mas grande.

Hay otras fuentes en el foro, que son mucho mas grandes que esta, entregan mucha mas potencia, y para nada son mas complicadas, y te sirven para el UCD...


----------



## aider melendez (Dic 20, 2012)

muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya encargue los materiales para hacer la fuente de mnicolao


----------



## djwash (Dic 20, 2012)

aider melendez dijo:


> muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya encargue los materiales para hacer la fuente de mnicolao



Muy buena eleccion, aunque yo hubiese elegido otra que esta en el foro que tiene mas potencia que esa y tiene la misma complejidad...


----------



## aider melendez (Dic 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Muy buena eleccion, aunque yo hubiese elegido otra que esta en el foro que tiene mas potencia que esa y tiene la misma complejidad...


 


que fuente me recomienda usted, que sea mejor que la de mnicolau?


----------



## djwash (Dic 27, 2012)

aider melendez dijo:


> que fuente me recomienda usted, que sea mejor que la de mnicolau?



Hola, yo arme esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/#post14424

Esta preparada para mas potencia que la de mnicolau, tiene espacio para un trafo toroidal grande o de la forma que consigas, a lo largo de ese tema varios la armaron, yo la arme en un gabinete de aluminio de una potencia de auto que se quemo, con dos amplificadores de 100W, el nucleo del transformador lo saque de un flyback de televisor viejo, la verdad que me anduvo muy bien.


----------



## Kinchov (Mar 7, 2013)

Buenas, que tal. Estuve viendo el esquemático y me quedó una sola duda, arriba del transformador dice lo siguiente: 

2x5 zw             2x14zw
15x0.5dne        5x0.5dne

Lo de 2x5 y 2x14 calculo que significa: dos bobinas de 5 vueltas (primario), y 2 bobinas de 14 vueltas (secundario). Lo que no logro entender es qué significa el 15x0.5dne y 5x0.5dne. Si alguien es tan amable y me lo dice, estaré muy agradecido. 
De todos modos pretendo seguir la guía de Vaco que indica cuantas vueltas tiene el primario y el secundario, pero no me quiero quedar con la duda de no saber que significan esos datos. Muchas gracias !


----------



## vaco_802808 (Mar 10, 2013)

me parece que la informacion que esta en el diagrama arriba del transformador  es el diametro de los alambres y la cantidad de vueltas tanto en el primario y secundario, yo lo calculé y tomé referencia de otros proyectos y me funcionó bien.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 10, 2013)

Es mas que obvio para los que ya han armado estos kits, lo que se tiene que hacer es un alambre litz, ello se logra con varios conductores 15x0.5dne , te dice que son de 15 hilos de 0.5 mm para el primario y 5 hilos para el secundario.


----------

